# Gears.of.War.Judgment.XBOX360-iMARS and XBLA



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2013)

*XBLA*
*Darkstalkers.Resurrection.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
This would be the fighting game in the near forgotten darkstalkers franchise that Japan saw a disc release for the other day as  	
*Vampire_Resurrection_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*

*Ping.Pong.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
*10.Frame.Bowling.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
*Penalty.Saver.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
All three are kinect XBLA titles with the same descriptions on xbox.com, if they can not be bothered we certainly can't.

Also
*Rock_Band-2013-03-12-DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*

*Gears.of.War.Judgment.XBOX360-iMARS*
Region free.
A whole mess of preorder and DLC stuff is incoming though most seems multiplayer focused.

This one went under my radar completely but so does much of gears of war. A prequel to the first three games is the order of the day here.

Amazon words
Gears of War: Judgment

“Gears of War: Judgment” delivers the most intense and challenging “Gears” game yet, with a campaign that takes you back to the immediate aftermath of Emergence Day – the defining event of the “Gears of War” universe – for the very first time, and tests your mettle in highly–competitive new multiplayer modes.

Available only on Xbox 360, the “Gears of War” series has sold more than 18 million copies worldwide. “Gears of War: Judgment” will launch worldwide in early 2013.
A Riveting Campaign

Set years prior to the events of the previous “Gears of War” trilogy, “Judgment” centers on Kilo Squad, a troop of soldiers led by Damon Baird and Augustus “The Cole Train” Cole. They are joined by newcomers to the “Gears” series Sofia Hendrick and Garron Paduk, as they attempt to save the besieged city of Halvo Bay from a terrifying new enemy.

Playable cooperatively with up to three friends on Xbox LIVE (four players total), “Gears of War: Judgment” depicts the planet Sera on the brink of annihilation by an unstoppable new Locust menace, giving you a new vantage point into one of the richest and most acclaimed sagas in gaming.

Marking a first for the “Gears” franchise, “Gears of War: Judgment” features a “Misson Declassification” system that lets players experience more challenging gameplay scenarios and achievements by uncovering critical information during the course of the campaign.
Faster and More Intense Combat

“Gears of War: Judgment” delivers a riveting gameplay experience that gets back to basics and captures the true essence of “Gears” combat, and introduces a new style of combat that's faster-paced and more action-packed than ever before.

“Gears of War: Judgment” introduces a new Smart Spawn System [S3] for both campaign and multiplayer action. This new system ensures each encounter is unique and new, as types, timing and locations of enemies change with each new encounter.
Explosive New Multiplayer Experiences

“Gears of War: Judgment” introduces brand-new multiplayer experiences, including OverRun, a thrilling new classbased competitive mode that pits Locust and COG soldiers in a head-to-head battle unlike anything “Gears” fans have experienced yet.

An objective-oriented mode that lets 5-player teams alternate between playing as Locusts and COG soldiers, OverRun marks the first time that a class-based, competitive multiplayer experience has been introduced in the “Gears of War” series, and amps up the addictive gameplay with a deep player progression system layered on top of the experience.

Additional game modes will be announced at a later time.
Product Description
“Gears of War: Judgment” delivers the most intense and challenging “Gears” game yet, with a campaign that takes you back to the immediate aftermath of Emergence Day – the defining event of the “Gears of War” universe – for the very first time, and tests your mettle in highly competitive new multiplayer modes. 

*Video* A "cinematic" trailer today. Smatterings of gameplay and multiplayer gameplay are out there.

*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
░                         
                                ░     ░                          
                                 ░   ░░       ░                  
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░                               
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░                                
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░                              
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░                      
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄          
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █         
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██       
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄ 
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒ 
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██  
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌ 
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████  
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓  
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓  
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░ 
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█ 
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████ 
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓  
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█          
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█        
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████         
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████         
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓         
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██       
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██   
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██ 
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓    
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓   
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓  
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓  
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓   
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓    
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓         
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓            
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█            
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█            
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒     
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒      
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒         
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒            
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒                
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒                    
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                       
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                     
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██                   
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███                  
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓                
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓               
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓     
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓       
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓            
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓            
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓            
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓           
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓           
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓            
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░            
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░            
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░           
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░           
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░           
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░         
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░         
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░          
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░           
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀            
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░                
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█       
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██       
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
        Title.............:    Gears of War: Judgment                       
        Retail Date.......:    19/03/13                             
        Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
        Region............:    RF                                           
        Genre.............:    Shooter                                
                                                                          
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
            XGD3 game    
                  enjoy! 
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!        
                                                                           
                                                                                
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                                                                
                  Wanna join our group?                                         
                                                                                
                  We Need:                            
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                        
                            DAGGER - SPARKS - RELOADED
                                                                                
  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------

